# Medieval locks



## Sokaris (May 23, 2012)

I would like to know what types of locks and lock-picking tools (if any) there were in medieval-age europe. The time period would be any time before the introduction of gunpowder.


----------



## Justme (May 23, 2012)

Try Googling the information.

Dungeon Locks, Medieval Padlocks, Dungeon Handcuffs, and Dungeon Chains by Medieval Collectibles​


----------



## SeverinR (May 25, 2012)

Justme: Nice store.
"Medievil locks" loads some nice pictures too.


----------

